# OMG I'm hopeless



## ickle (Mar 29, 2011)

I really need some help, I am so cr*p at dieting.

the only sure way I know how to loose weight is not to eat. I find it very difficult to follow a diet.

I have on from a diabetic site which is simple enough.does anyone hve any tips which may help me PLEASE


----------



## margie (Mar 29, 2011)

ickle said:


> I really need some help, I am so cr*p at dieting.
> 
> the only sure way I know how to loose weight is not to eat. I find it very difficult to follow a diet.
> 
> I have on from a diabetic site which is simple enough.does anyone hve any tips which may help me PLEASE



No you are not hopeless - you are just really really fed up with were you are.  Have you spoken to a dietician about coming up with a  healthy diet that you can follow. I think the trick is to find a diet which you enjoy but which is good for you.  I think that most if not all the weight loss crowd have signed off for the evening - but they will be back tomorrow and I am sure that a couple of them will be able to provide you with some help. 

It may help if you could say why you find a diet hard to follow - is it that you don't like the food, that you crave things that you feel you can't have, you find it boring or something else ?


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

You are not alone, I was craving for savoury snacks yesterday evening.

Diabetes certainly keeps one on tracks..

Keep positive.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Rosemary, first don't panic and you certainly are not hopeless.

First of all to diet you have got to want to do it. I would say the first week or so is hard but if you stick to it and incorporate a little exercise you will suddenly feel so much better and be pleased with yourself that it gets easier.
Secondly, what sort of a diet do you want - low calorie, low gi, low carb? Or do you just generally want to cut out the naughty food. Do you want to join a group such as WW or SW or go it alone?

Once you have decided these two things you are ready.

My suggestion would be to join in with us on the WLG and cut down for the first couple of weeks by removing the naughty stuff as much as you can and starting a little exercise if you don't do any currently. Then at the end of the week, add your loss or gain to the total group loss thread and see how you go. If it isn't working after 2 weeks there is lots of us in there to support you and give fresh suggestions.

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## alisonz (Mar 30, 2011)

This is probably the totally wrong thing to say but I'm not actually following a specific diet. I have 3 meals a day but have cut down on portion sizes, I don't (very often) have any "naughty" stuff have cut out all sweets crisps and biscuits and have lost 20bs in 11 weeks. I also go swimming as often as I can. At the moment I am cutting back on what bread I have in my diet and started having a salad at lunchtime instead of a sandwich. I find this is working really well too. Good luck hunny don't give up ok xxx


----------



## bev (Mar 30, 2011)

ickle said:


> I really need some help, I am so cr*p at dieting.
> 
> the only sure way I know how to loose weight is not to eat. I find it very difficult to follow a diet.
> 
> I have on from a diabetic site which is simple enough.does anyone hve any tips which may help me PLEASE



Hi Rosemary,

I think the first tip would be not to call it a 'diet' as this will evoke a negative feeling. Try to think of it as a 'healthy' eating plan. What sort of things are you doing to try to help at the moment, and what do you feel you could do to help more.Bev


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ickle,

Not eating is perhaps one of the worst thing you can do. Any weight loss will not be fat but more likely to be muscle tissue etc. Not what you want at all.

As the others have said, you need to establish a pattern of eating regularly that doesn't leave you hungry.

I've lost over 60lbs in around 18 months on eating a modified version of what I used to eat before. Portion size is key and well as replacing some of the higher calorie stuff with alternatives (quorn has become a favorite instead of beef mince on occasion).

I also continue to have the odd nice thing to keep me sane. It need not be a toil if you get the right advice.

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## ickle (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for all the replies.

I am very impressed with the weight losses, I hope I do as well I think I need to lose two stone


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ach - we will have that off in no time Ickle.
Look forward to seeing your posts in the WLG.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

I find I am slowly losing the weight by cutting back on carbs and weighing. Today for lunch I had some boiled rice and its amazing how far one ounce of rice goes once its boiled. Had stir fried veg and a nori sheet.

Potatoes I am having a smallish one at times. and also cutting back of fat, i still fry but use the 1 cal fry aerosol.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 30, 2011)

veganlass said:


> I find I am slowly losing the weight by cutting back on carbs and weighing. Today for lunch I had some boiled rice and its amazing how far one ounce of rice goes once its boiled. Had stir fried veg and a nori sheet.
> 
> Potatoes I am having a smallish one at times. and also cutting back of fat, i still fry but use the 1 cal fry aerosol.



I find that small new potatoes are quite good. It's much easier to keep the portions small that way. Old potatoes can end up being far too large (and I always feel happier eating a whole potato than cutting it in half and eating it over two days).

Apparently, new potatoes are better GI wise too.

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I love the new potatoes and have just a handful.


----------



## MargB (Mar 31, 2011)

I have never thought that I was dieting but changing my eating habits.  I eat quite a bit but it is mostly 'free' food as defined on Slimming World.  I now eat far more fruit and veg then I used to and enjoy it.  Still have some naughty stuff now and then but that is life.  

If you want to lose weight then you will find a way.  As already said, the worst thing you can do is stop eating as your body will store what it has so you do not lose anything.  Little and often is good - but I always used to forget about the first bit!

You are not alone, we all identify with what you said and where you are.


----------



## ickle (Apr 5, 2011)

I seem to be doing very well..........dont know if I have lost weight until I goto the docs in two weeks but I feel as though I have 




thank you for all the kind replies


----------



## ickle (May 18, 2011)

Just a quick update to let you all know that I am doing very welland losing weight nicely.

I do not know how much weight I have actually lost BUT I do know that I have dropped 2 dress sizes.

I feel great and look much better and I am glad that I have stuck to it.

I am not really on any particular diet plan but I eat lots fruit,nuts,veg etc one can and have made lots of little changes that are adding to my loss.

thanks for the supportive replies.all I can say is if I can do it any


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2011)

Brillait to hear from you and with such positive news, well done


----------



## ickle (May 20, 2011)

I must change the title of this thread from OMG Im hopeless to OMG I doing well.........I plucked up courage and got weighed today, something Ive been putting off for months and since the last time I got weighed on these scales I have lost almost 2 stone

just another 16lb to go


----------



## FM001 (May 20, 2011)

In order to lose weight you must cause a deficiency in the amount of calories you consume.  Say the recommended daily calorie intake for someone your sex, height and activity is 1900 calories, by reducing the calories in your diet by around 100 to 200 calories a day should be enough to lead to see a reduction in weight. The dietitian I recently seen explained  this and said that consuming just 100 calories more a day than your body requires is enough to cause a 7lb weight increase over a 12 month period, therefore 100 calories less must mean a 7lb reduction also.


----------



## ickle (May 20, 2011)

that makes sense to me


----------



## ickle (Jun 17, 2011)

just popped in to say I am not so hopeless after all, having lost at least 2 stone I am still continuing to lose the last 1 stone


----------



## margie (Jun 17, 2011)

Well done you


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 17, 2011)

ickle said:


> just popped in to say I am not so hopeless after all, having lost at least 2 stone I am still continuing to lose the last 1 stone



And let that be a lesson to you in negative thinking! 

I'm impressed at your progress. Well done littler ickle.

Andy


----------



## ickle (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks everyony


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well done Ickle - thats brilliant!


----------

